# Hi everyone! hope somebody can help me.



## Maccie boy (Dec 14, 2005)

I am trying to fit a second hard drive to my macintosh G4, the hard drive I am using is from my old i-mac, it's a maxtor 20GB. The problem I am having is that the disk is obviously a master as is the HD that is fitted to my G4. So can anyone tell me how to configure the jumpers on the i-mac drive to make it a slave and not a boot disk. Or if I should change the original HD to slave and use the 20gig as boot disk, ie is there an order dictated by the ribbon conector that conects them to the mother board. My ambition is to have a system on both if posible so I can switch boot disk via control panel 'start up disk' and run defrag on opposite disk. I did do this with my older mac but that was 'scusi'.? Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

that scsi, no u. and there is no order on the cable to plug the drives in. without knowing the make and model of the hd you want to interduce to the tower, i can't tell you how to set the jumpers. most hds have the jumper settings printed on the label. if yours doesn't, look on the printed circut board and see if any of the jumpers next to where the power and data cable plug in say 'SLV'. if so, put the jumper here and it should now be in slave mode. you'll also have to make sure that the hd in the g4 is set up right to be a master. alot of the time, apple would ship the hds with no jumpers on it, which tells the hd thats its the only one out there, and if you don't set it to master, then the mac will not like it when a slave is added, even if the jumper on the slave is set right. 
as far as setting up for different oses on the hds, it doesn't matter which is master or slave. the mac ignores that info, and boots from which ever drive you tell it to. but i put the os i use the most on the master, which helps things move just a little faster, becasue then the ide bus gives it first dibs on sending information.


----------



## Maccie boy (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for that sinclair_tm, that hd I'm trying to fit is "Maxtor 20GB" Model 32049H2 HDA 02A PCBA 11A Unique ADA Code YAH815Y0.
It has a table of two lines with three columns:- 

l cylinders l Heads l Sectors l
l 16383 l 16 l 63 l
l Jumper l Master/Slave l Slave l
l J50 l On l Off l

Is this the diag. you mean?
Also can I assume that the original HD is set to master if it has Jumpers fitted, as it does have two in place. And boy do I feel silly about the SCSI with a 'U' sorry! ....
there's no hope and Bob Hope!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

looks like to set it up as a slave, which would be the best, is to pull the jumper. see here-->http://service.maxtor.com/rightnow/images/maxtor_quantum%20jumpers.htm


----------



## Maccie boy (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi sinclair_tm, just to say thanks for that, problem solved. Excelent!  merry christmas your a real Gent.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

no prob, any time, just come on back.:grin:


----------

